# Blank Decision Advice...



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Im looking to build a new king/cobia rod and wanted some help in deciding what blank to get. I've narrowed it down to the Rainshadows. I have a 1088 right now but I was looking at the SWB80M and SWB80MH. Anyone know which one would be better for the king and cobia? Im wanting something that can throw cigs, lys, threadfins, cobia jigs and swimbaits. It seems like much but the 1088 handles it all but I dont wanna pay the money to get another 1088...


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> Im looking to build a new king/cobia rod and wanted some help in deciding what blank to get. I've narrowed it down to the Rainshadows. I have a 1088 right now but I was looking at the SWB80M and SWB80MH. Anyone know which one would be better for the king and cobia? Im wanting something that can throw cigs, lys, threadfins, cobia jigs and swimbaits. It seems like much but the 1088 handles it all but I dont wanna pay the money to get another 1088...


Wouldnt own one,Seen to many of them snap and heard of more than a few snappin.Guy on navarre pier snapped one 2 weeks ago.saw it happen.I would get a lamiglass glb 1081MH and be done with it.Plenty backbone to handle a 30 class line fish but still able to work a Jig.If you got the coin get a northfork saltwater HM series.High mod blank will weigh 3.2 ounces and be stronger than any rod money can buy.Still hard to beat a Lami though.Never heard of one breaking or broke one.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Funny that you mentioned a Rainshadow breaking……. I may or may not have lost a member of my small rod collection today...


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Never had a rainshadow break. I use the RCKJB blanks for jigging and bottom fishing and they've landed some big AJs, grouper and snapper. Maybe it's some models but it's hard to believe all rainshadows do this.


----------

